
Dear Wired - Garbage
http://www.hackerfactor.com/blog/index.php?/archives/553-Dear-Wired.html
======
thoughtcriminal
I don't foresee Wired ever publishing the response if it's written as poorly
as it is here. Krawetz knows his stuff and could very well be in the right,
but his rebuttals are too long and technical (re. boring) for a publication
like Wired to touch.

If the rebuttal was boiled down to one or two well written paragraphs of his
most salient points, Wired may continue the discussion.

My .02

